
Scientists Extend Quantum States by 22 Milliseconds - phaemon
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a33628698/scientists-extend-quantum-state-22-milliseconds/
======
phaemon
This is actually a big deal as it's 10,000 times longer than previous qubit
coherence. I reckon quantum computing will be mainstream in the next couple of
years.

